
Talkspace threatened to sue a security researcher over bug report - pseudolus
https://techcrunch.com/2020/03/09/talkspace-cease-desist/
======
ilrwbwrkhv
Why do shitty companies behave shittily I wonder. Also I used talkspace.
Really awful service.

